# New picture of Bogey and Ace (and me)



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I haven't been great at getting new photos of Ace lately - he blends right in with the snow. But here is one my mom took on Saturday. You can see that Ace is growing like a weed! He will be 14 weeks tomorrow. 

I'm also attaching a picture of Ace that will be on the cover of GR Weekly in April.

Enjoy!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Two wonderful pictures!!! Beautiful goldens!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Bogey and Ace are looking great. That GRWeekly cover of Ace is priceless.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

What a beautiful shot of you and your boys!! The cover of GR Weekly has never looked so good!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Very cute pictures! Love the family picture!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I looove your family pic


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow Ace looks a lot like his sister Gabby from the first litter! She has a beautiful head as an adult, so I think we are in business there.....

I am guessing he had trouble sitting still for the family pic  Not suprised, Quinn and Reilly have a hard time with that right now.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, Marlene! It was an impromptu shot taken by Nana. 

Mac - I thought the same thing about that picture! He DOES look like Gabby. Good thing - she is gorgeous. He definitely cannot sit still. Ever.  Has to be exploring, working or chasing something. Do you have new pictures of his sisters??? I'd love to see them!

Ace says he cannot wait to come spend a week with you next week! Try to get him through the entire teething phase while we are gone.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Very, very cute!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, Steph! I hope Ace gets to meet your Sophie, a fellow Doolin pup, some day.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Both are great pictures


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, just tooo adorable for words! It looks like Bogey is a proud big brother!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow! Whatever happened to that little baby boy looking in the mirror at himself? Looks like Bogey is having to deal with the needle teeth and a growing little brother.


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

Way to go Ace!! What a great picture!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Love both of the pics - 1 cute puppy and 1 beautiful family!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Where did those legs come from? He is really getting a big boy. Great pictures!


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

Adorable! All of you!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

inge said:


> Where did those legs come from? He is really getting a big boy. Great pictures!


I knoooow! He legs are so long! He looks a little silly walking around on stilts!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

That would be great fun, wouldn't it?? Sophie stayed with Mac last summer for a week when we were in Florida. She had a great time! We are hoping to be a two-Doolin dog home this summer!! 

I have been keeping up with your boys here, and they are so sweet and wonderful! Is Bogey totally over his jealousy?? That is our only (very slight) concern with bringing a sister home for Sophie!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm jealous! This summer's litter is going to be AWESOME!!!! I adore Smidge to pieces. 

Bogey is totally over his jealousy. They fight like brothers sometimes but it's all in good fun. They like to steal toys and taunt each other, but they spend so much time playing together, running through the park and chasing each other around the house. Once Ace is done teething I think we'll all like him a lot more   

He has been a wonderful, easy puppy. I couldn't ask for anything more!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

So maybe Flirt could be invited to the reunion, too????


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

OF COURSE, MARY!!!! But you need to stay close to her. I might take her home.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Of course, Mary!! I love that you call Sophie your "granddaughter!" What FUN that would be!! What a nice little "club" to belong to -- connected with our Doolin dogs!  (But Flirt would stay with Mary--She likes being an "only child!!")

I couldn't be more THRILLED to be getting a Smidge puppy! We have adored Smidge since we picked baby Sophie up almost 2 years ago. I am soooo excited and I wish I didn't have to wait so long!!! I can't wait!! I've already bought some toys for the pup and have names picked out! 

If it makes you feel any better - I've been jealous of your little Ace for quite some time!! I really wanted to have Clover.... But the timing, etc. just wasn't right. Things have a way of working out, though! Since I can't convince Mac to give us Smidge  We'll just "have" to get one of her pups instead. Have I mentioned that I'm soooo excited??

I love looking at pictures of Bogey and Ace - And I love reading your stories. We are quite similar--Our love for our goldens!


----------



## xray328 (Dec 12, 2009)

Adorable pics! We can't wait for our Doolin pup!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Welcome to the family, xray! I'm excited that you will have one of Ace's sisters! I hope we can meet up.


----------



## xray328 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks. 

We'll probably take a trip up there next 
month. We're getting more and more excited to get her as the weeks pass by. Wonder which of those beautiful girls it's gonna be. It's pretty cool to be part of the Doolin family. I think it'd be great for us all to get together with our pups over the summer.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi xray. I'm Flirt's humom, Flirt is Sophie's mommy. Doolin dogs are great!

I live in Oak Forest, my fiance lives in Joliet so you're neighbors sort of.

Maybe we can all meet up together.

Mary


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

What a sweet cover shot. They are both so cute.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome to the Doolin club! I'd LOVE to see pictures of your little girl when you get her. Such cute puppies from that litter! I can't wait to add another Doolin girl to our family! (too bad I'll have to wait longer...)


----------



## xray328 (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice to meet you all. 

June seems so far away right now...I wish we could bring her home already.

This is the first place we'll post her pictures...were going to be very proud puppy parents. 

Thanks again for the warm reception!

Shaun


----------



## xray328 (Dec 12, 2009)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> Hi xray. I'm Flirt's humom, Flirt is Sophie's mommy. Doolin dogs are great!
> 
> I live in Oak Forest, my fiance lives in Joliet so you're neighbors sort of.
> 
> ...



That's awesome that you guys are so close. I'd love for us all to get together.

Sorry to take over the thread.

Again, beautiful pictures (and congrats on the cover!)


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

No worries - I love having a Doolin family around. We are about 2 hours south of Chicago but come up all the time and would love to get together. There are some fabulous dog places in Lake County that we love, but I'm sure there are some closer too.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

The magazine is out! Congrats!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, Brian!!! I'm excited to see him. I can't believe he was that tiny not so long ago.


----------

